

Why I don't care about Lance Armstrong - corwinstephen
http://stephencorwin.com/blog/?p=94

======
simonbohs
The fact he cheated is only a minor part of the real story I think. He bullied
his team mates into being complicit in his cheating, he ruined the lives of
the likes of Betsy Andreu, Paul Kimmage, David Walsh, and anyone else who
dared question him, and he is still tactically lying to protect his friends in
the UCI. Interview showed what a sociopath he is.

------
thoughtcriminal
Well said, and I have to agree. Doping on the Tour de France was and I think
still is the norm. Lance just went a step further and prevented other riders
from getting the same excellent juice he was.

~~~
simonbohs
He did the opposite in fact, bullying his team mates on USPS into doping as
well

